# Gaps in stairs



## bsj40052

In pulling off the carpet and refinishing the stair in our 100+ year old house, there are a number of gaps where the tread hits the wall.  The largest gap is about 1/4", and runs the length of the tread. The stair treads are (now) stained.

I'm wanting to fill the gap with something....

Suggestions?


----------



## Con65

bsj40052 said:


> In pulling off the carpet and refinishing the stair in our 100+ year old house, there are a number of gaps where the tread hits the wall.  The largest gap is about 1/4", and runs the length of the tread. The stair treads are (now) stained.
> 
> I'm wanting to fill the gap with something....
> 
> Suggestions?



Just so I understand, when you say "gaps where the tread hits the wall" do you mean the 'width' of the tread (edge to the riser) or is it between the riser and the tread "runs the length of the tread".

If its where the tread meets the wall, does the tread 'hit' plaster or a wood 'baseboard' that runs the length of the stairs?

Could you post a picture?


----------



## 911handyman

Have you thought about using a shoe molding or 3/4 round. You could always mill something out of a nice material. Even a nice flat stock would work example would be 1/4 1/2 and use a brad nailer or headless pin nailer. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hack

Shoe molding is a great idea.  I had the same problem in my old house.  There was a 3/4" gap between the end of the tread and wall.  I slid a baseboard in behind the gap and then filled with a triangular trim piece....I think I have a picture here somewhere....

Ahhhh, here it is.  I hope you can see the thick 3/4" baseboard running the length of the stairs, and the small triangles between each step, filling in the gap.  I may add shoe molding at some point, but don't know how to go around the bullnose....


----------



## frozenstar

Hack said:


> Shoe molding is a great idea.  I had the same problem in my old house.  There was a 3/4" gap between the end of the tread and wall.  I slid a baseboard in behind the gap and then filled with a triangular trim piece....I think I have a picture here somewhere....
> 
> Ahhhh, here it is.  I hope you can see the thick 3/4" baseboard running the length of the stairs, and the small triangles between each step, filling in the gap.  I may add shoe molding at some point, but don't know how to go around the bullnose....
> 
> View attachment 1622



Oh nice.. very well done..


----------



## thegogetter222

Hack, this is brilliant!  I am renovating a house from 1918 and the stair walls are crap paneling.  The triangles with baseboard is a perfect fix and looks great!

Thank you!


----------



## CallMeVilla

Maybe a closer pic would help explain the structure ...


----------

